# Leer y almacenar datos en MikroC



## AuPata (Mar 26, 2011)

Un saludo para todos, quisiera saber como se hace para leer y escribir un dato en MikroC

Por ejemplo si por A0 me esta entrando 01000111, quisiera capturar estos datos, esperar a que lleguen los 8 y escribirlos por un puerto.... 
Muchas gracias a todos


----------

